# Tamandua/Anteater; "Noise"



## Radiohead (May 7, 2011)

Name: Naomi "Noise"
Age: 21
Species: Lesser Anteater, aka Southern Tamandua
Gender: Female

Appearance: 3'0" tall (91 cm). Her tail is a foot and a half long and prehensile. She looks like an average (if somewhat large) feral specimen, but her intelligence is human and she can stand and walk like a biped. I'm not sure how to accurately describe her markings, so I'll post her reference momentarily. 

Behavior: Introverted and shy; she prefers solitude. Because of her anemia, she hates bright lights and is nocturnal. Her eyesight is also somewhat lacking, but she refuses to wear glasses to avoid "ending up on latfh.com". She collects scarves, argyle patterns are her favorite. Most often described as "eccentric" and having "eclectic tastes", she collects and hoards weird food and morbid nonfictional books as well. Her time is spent mostly sleeping, snacking, writing, and reading. Lethargy is an art form to her. 

History: It mirrors my own. The major life events are all that I will mention for now since life stories tend to get boring.
-At 13 she moved from California to Wyoming.
-At 15 she had a bad event occur, and because of it, she cannot speak and has no interest in relationships or sex. Because of the event, she was also found to be HIV positive. 
-At 16 she was diagnosed as anemic.
-The same year, a psychologist diagnosed her with depression, but her awesome parents refused to put her on any medication.
-At 17 she dropped out of high school because she felt out of place and uncomfortable.
-At 18 she got a GED and applied for disability, moved out, and was accepted for disability payments.
-At 19 she began her scarf collection.
-Now 21, she has about 60 scarves, and is a bit of a shut-in. She has no superpowers, no proficiency in any weapons, and never did and never will join the military. She's plain, but she's me.

Picture:






Likes: Scarves, Radiohead, other similar types of music, food (orange slices, honey, and chocolate fondue are her favorites), cats (she hugs them every time she sees one. Most of them hate it), weed, and alcohol.
Dislikes: Dogs, rednecks, gun nuts, television, sex, and beer.

Orientation: Asexual.

Theme song: No Doubt - Don't Speak


----------



## Trillium (May 26, 2011)

Very unique! I think I've come across your FA page, because I do remember her. She stands out from most of the characters I've seen. ^^


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

It's almost unfortunate I decided to be a cat instead since people seem to love her more. I'm just a cat nerd so it ended up being more "me" I suppose. I'm still glad people like her, though.


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

I have never seen history THAT detailed before, definitly not by age.
Pretty diffrent and unique.


----------

